# ABS 01276-012 Electrical fault in circuit



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I picked up an 02 jetta 2.0 AZG from a kid who somehow did a number on the wiring systems. All windows regulators needed replaced, CCM needed replaced (still a short/break in CCM/body harness that I need to track down but that's another story). I'm down to some of the last problems. The one I'm focusing on now is the brakes. 

The breaks were BAD. He did stainless lines all around and didn't bleed, so that was first. They still weren't fantastic, so I started to the cycle the abs pump and it wouldn't kick on. VCDS shows a bad pump control module, so I replaced the ABS pump and cleaned the fuses on the battery. All factory grounds in the rain tray and under the battery tray were cleaned up and re-seated when I first started on the car.

When I first picked up the car, there wasn't an ABS light. Then in started coming on intermittently. Now, it's pretty much on all the time. I would really appreciate any help on where to start or what to start looking at.

Here's the VCDS scan data:
Monday,04,July,2011,00:16:03:17352
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64)
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 1C0 907 379 J
Component and/or Version: ABS FRONT MK60 0103
Software Coding: 0004097
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 3177C66FD1B9
1 Fault Found:

01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

.THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED! :heart: :heart:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey, Jack.

Yeah, for the most part. The engine short was due to faulty oxygen sensors. There's still a short somewhere with the CCM. All the lights, locks, and window functions are working just fine but the trunk lid keeps popping on it's own. I'll get a full log for that in a little bit.

The ABS module I replaced last night was with a good unit off one of my spare cars. It was sitting for a bit so I will check the connections on it.

Thanks again for the service and help, Jack.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

full scan log. Things to keep in mind: the door cards are off and only the drivers side switches are hooked up. All window regulators are hooked up. I'm looking at the abs pump module wire now.

Monday,04,July,2011,13:21:51:17352
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64)
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: 3VWSK69M72M135761 Mileage: 275410km/171131miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AVH.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 FR
Component: 2.0l R4/2V G 4070 
Coding: 00003
Shop #: WSC 03738 
VCID: 73FB0C676B25
3VWSK69M72M135761 VWZ7Z0A4699932

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 1100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01M-927-733.lbl
Part No: 01M 927 733 MA
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 5025 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 7BEB24474375

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 J
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 3177C66FD1B9

1 Fault Found:
01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0001 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 27432837EF7D

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 906 K
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V62 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3071C36BDAB3
3VWSK69M72M135761 VWZ7Z0A4699932

6 Faults Found:
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
80-10 - Single-Wire Operation - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
00462 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Rear (J522) 
49-00 - No Communications
01304 - Radio 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0F1836B9A33

11 Faults Found:
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
80-10 - Single-Wire Operation - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
00462 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Rear (J522) 
49-00 - No Communications
01304 - Radio 
49-00 - No Communications
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
00463 - Control Module for Digital Sound Package (J525) 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1Q Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3763F8773FDD

Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 1Q Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0002 

Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 1Q Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0002 

Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 1Q Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0002 

Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 1Q Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0002 

14 Faults Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01359 - Internal Central Locking Switch; Passenger Side (E198) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
37-00 - Faulty
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
37-00 - Faulty
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED! :heart: :heart:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

found a short in the light in the front passenger side door light harness. ABS fuses are okay. The trunk lid switch isn't hooked up but the trunk popping has been a recent development (since changing the CCM module out). I haven't had a chance to look at the abs pump yet. Here's a new scan

Monday,04,July,2011,16:39:10:17352
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64)
Data version: 20110418


Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: 3VWSK69M72M135761 Mileage: 275430km/171144miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AVH.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 FR
Component: 2.0l R4/2V G 4070 
Coding: 00003
Shop #: WSC 03738 
VCID: 73FB0C676B25
3VWSK69M72M135761 VWZ7Z0A4699932

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 1100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01M-927-733.lbl
Part No: 01M 927 733 MA
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 5025 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 7BEB24474375

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 J
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 3177C66FD1B9

1 Fault Found:
01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0001 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 27432837EF7D

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 906 K
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V62 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3071C36BDAB3
3VWSK69M72M135761 VWZ7Z0A4699932

6 Faults Found:
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
80-10 - Single-Wire Operation - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
00462 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Rear (J522) 
49-00 - No Communications
01304 - Radio 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0F1836B9A33

11 Faults Found:
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
80-10 - Single-Wire Operation - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
00462 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Rear (J522) 
49-00 - No Communications
01304 - Radio 
49-00 - No Communications
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
00463 - Control Module for Digital Sound Package (J525) 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1Q Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3763F8773FDD

Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 1Q Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0002 

Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 1Q Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0002 

Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 1Q Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0002 

Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 1Q Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0002 

1 Fault Found:
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
37-00 - Faulty

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

.THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED! :heart: :heart:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------

